# If you think your life is difficult



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

I dropped off a woman in her upper 50’s who is blind and raising two teenage daughters. On of those daughters has down syndrome.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I dropped off a woman in her upper 50's who is blind and raising two teenage daughters. On of those daughters has down syndrome.


Very humbling post. As much as we all complain about our so-called "hardships", myself included, I do appreciate my quality of life.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

One of the pax I drove yesterday is raising 2 teenage daughters, and has other relatives living with them. She has MS and is only able to work for limited periods of time. She talked about how she wishes she could work more, but her MS does not allow her unfortunately. She referred to herself as a "lunch lady" at one of the local middle schools. There are 5 of them sharing one car, so she said they use Uber a lot. Another pax I had yesterday told me about her frustrations finding transportation. She goes every day to visit her son who is in the ICU in one of the area's hospitals. She told me that the day before she tried getting a ride from taxi services as well as Uber and it took her more than 2 hours. She left her son around 8:30 PM, no ride until after 10:30 PM. I felt so bad for her. She asked me if I would be able to pick her up last night, but I gently explained that I wouldn't still be driving that late. Apparently, the taxi services would not come to get her, as they felt it was too far for them to drive and not worth their time. She offered to pay them 1 week in advance, round trip, scheduled times, with additional tips. They still refused.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I dropped off a woman in her upper 50's who is blind and raising two teenage daughters. On of those daughters has down syndrome.


There for the grace of God go I


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I dropped off a woman in her upper 50's who is blind and raising two teenage daughters. On of those daughters has down syndrome.


Whatever! There are drivers here who have to wait four minutes on pax who have multi-stop rides to pick up their prescriptions from a drug store. Some of them have even been forced to drive around dogs that most likely were not service animals. The horror. THE HORROR!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Whatever! There are drivers here who have to wait four minutes on pax who have multi-stop rides to pick up their prescriptions from a drug store. Some of them have even been forced to drive around dogs that most likely were not service animals. The horror. THE HORROR!


Luxury! Those drivers were lucky!

We used to wake up each mornin' and we had to lick the road clean before starting' the shift!

.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Luxury! Those drivers were lucky!
> 
> We used to wake up each mornin' and we had to lick the road clean before starting' the shift!
> 
> .


We used to pay Uber $100 a day to work for nothin'. Start our shift 4 hours before we finished the previous one. And after all that, Dara would beat us with a cricket bat. But we were happy back then.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I love when you Americans complain how life is hard. Try living in the eastern Europe and surviving off $50/month with no government assistance and then tell me how life is so hard.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I dropped off a woman in her upper 50's who is blind


and I bet she never complains....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and I bet she never complains....


Bet she doesn't complain half as much as you do.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Syn said:


> I love when you Americans complain how life is hard. Try living in the eastern Europe and surviving off $50/month with no government assistance and then tell me how life is so hard.


There's no such salary in any Eastern Europe country.



SHalester said:


> and I bet she never complains....


Puppy!!!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> There's no such salary in any Eastern Europe country.


That's how much I was making in the mid 1990s living in Croatia.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Syn said:


> I love when you Americans complain how life is hard. Try living in the eastern Europe and surviving off $50/month with no government assistance and then tell me how life is so hard.


I thought you were going to mention your 2 1/2 inch penis, a more believable story...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I had a pax who was a thalidomide baby. No arms/legs below the elbow/knee joints from birth.

Dude was faster getting in my car than a monkey. Amazing agility, required for life obviously.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

DudeUbering said:


> I thought you were going to mention your 2 1/2 inch penis, a more believable story...


I don't expect from most of Americans to even know where Croatia is located on world's map, let alone what the life was there during war years in the 1990s.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Syn said:


> I don't expect from most of Americans to even know where Croatia is located on world's map, let alone what the life was there during war years in the 1990s.


Been there, not in the 1990's. . . but a few years back. . . . foreign military aid/training


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Syn said:


> most of Americans to even know where Croatia


glad I'm not most Americans. Was there just a summer or so ago. Beautiful country, least the part I saw from the port.

Nothing like the 1990's, right?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> glad I'm not most Americans. Was there just a summer or so ago. Beautiful country, least the part I saw from the port.
> 
> Nothing like the 1990's, right?


oh my gawd, and the women!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

SHalester said:


> glad I'm not most Americans. Was there just a summer or so ago. Beautiful country, least the part I saw from the port.
> 
> Nothing like the 1990's, right?


There are still parts that looks like war just ended there.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Most of my life is fairly easy



But the hard parts are very hard.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Syn said:


> I love when you Americans complain how life is hard. Try living in the eastern Europe and surviving off $50/month with no government assistance and then tell me how life is so hard.


This American counts an is grateful for every blessing my country has given me. But your right our country had a lot of softie crybabies.



Syn said:


> I don't expect from most of Americans to even know where Croatia is located on world's map, let alone what the life was there during war years in the 1990s.


I know where it is. I had some friends that had too go there in the 90's. Not a good place to go at the time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I had a pax who was a thalidomide baby. No arms/legs below the elbow/knee joints from birth.
> 
> Dude was faster getting in my car than a monkey. Amazing agility, required for life obviously.


Yea, I had a client (real estate) who was a Thaladimde baby.
Flipper right arm, left leg four inches shorter; really phucked up body.

First time I met her she pulled up in a van and rolled out.
Walking looked painful, but she made progress.
She didn't park in a 'handicapped' space.
I asked her why - there was one open.

She looked up at me and smiled and said, "Those spaces are for handicapped people. I'm not handicapped. I'm just fine. I'll leave them for people who _need_ them."

I was speechless.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

DudeUbering said:


> I thought you were going to mention your 2 1/2 inch penis, a more believable story...


Seems an appropriate response from a dick of a human.

Guessing your name is actually Richard.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I dropped off a woman in her upper 50's who is blind and raising two teenage daughters. On of those daughters has down syndrome.


Wow. Just wow.

As a younger male. I will always say women are tougher, there minds work differently.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I use to have to walk uphill to go to school both ways. Then I got a student loan.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I dropped off a woman in her upper 50's who is blind and raising two teenage daughters. On of those daughters has down syndrome.


You forgot to mention the autistic father


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

DudeUbering said:


> I thought you were going to mention your 2 1/2 inch penis, a more believable story...


I rather have a 2.5 inch penis then live in Croatia or any ex Socialist place. Embrace capitalism and your country will be rich.


----------



## Sheen7 (Apr 8, 2021)

Cr


Syn said:


> I love when you Americans complain how life is hard. Try living in the eastern Europe and surviving off $50/month with no government assistance and then tell me how life is so hard





Sheen7 said:


> Cr


Cripes



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Unlike people just like you!


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



W00dbutcher said:


> I use to have to walk uphill to go to school both ways. Then I got a student loan.
> View attachment 586159


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1776abe said:


> I rather have a 2.5 inch penis then live in Croatia or any ex Socialist place. Embrace capitalism and your country will be rich.


Careful now.
You will end up with a 'racist' reputation.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

1776abe said:


> Embrace capitalism and your country will be rich.


0.000001% of population in your country will be rich. The remaining population will be heavily in debt, work paycheck to paycheck and drive Uber on the side to make ends meet.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Syn said:


> 0.000001% of population in your country will be rich. The remaining population will be heavily in debt, work paycheck to paycheck and drive Uber on the side to make ends meet.


Yea because america has gone nanny state the last 20 years. We r a quasi socialist country too.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Syn said:


> 0.000001% of population in your country will be rich. The remaining population will be heavily in debt, work paycheck to paycheck and drive Uber on the side to make ends meet.


IMO if you are in heavy debt and work paycheck to paycheck, then unless you got expensive medical conditions, it was probably choices you've made that led to it. It's not hard to get by in America as long as you don't spend too much money. Uber provides enough money for me to live on quite comfortably. In fact, I was able to get by just fine making $10.00 per hour at my first W2 job.

USA is easy life. Most of the people here who whine about rich people are upset about not having enough money for their daily lattes, big TVs, big houses, and big cars, while waddling in to work overweight. Meanwhile in anti-capitalist places your main worry might be getting enough food.

You know how China went from being one of the poorest nations in the world to being a world power? By throwing away the garbage that is Maoism in favor of capitalism.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> IMO if you are in heavy debt and work paycheck to paycheck, then unless you got expensive medical conditions, it was probably choices you've made that led to it. It's not hard to get by in America as long as you don't spend too much money. Uber provides enough money for me to live on quite comfortably. In fact, I was able to get by just fine making $10.00 per hour at my first W2 job.
> 
> USA is easy life. Most of the people here who whine about rich people are upset about not having enough money for their daily lattes, big TVs, big houses, and big cars, while waddling in to work overweight. Meanwhile in anti-capitalist places your main worry might be getting enough food.
> 
> You know how China went from being one of the poorest nations in the world to being a world power? By throwing away the garbage that is Maoism in favor of capitalism.


Well said. Americans are spoiled brats. I worked 10 an hour at one point in my life. I didn't rob and steal like the loser criminals in this country do. U want more per hour go train for a job that brings the business value over 10.

Unfortunately we are so far gone, big government, huge deficits, money printing ,Puerto Rico ,Greece type government now. America is done. debt to gdp will be 150 percent by end of year. When Greece hit 150 percent, their interest rates spiked to 50 percent within weeks and they collapsed. It's coming here.

Our politicians actually think telling the federal reserve to print trillions of dollars and lending it to the US government is sound economic policy. Most intelligent people would call it a ponzi scheme which it is. It's complete insanity what's being called economic policy


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

1776abe said:


> Well said. Americans are spoiled brats. I worked 10 an hour at one point in my life. I didn't rob and steal like the loser criminals in this country do. U want more per hour go train for a job that brings the business value over 10.
> 
> Unfortunately we are so far gone, big government, huge deficits, money printing ,Puerto Rico ,Greece type government now. America is done. debt to gdp will be 150 percent by end of year. When Greece hit 150 percent, their interest rates spiked to 50 percent within weeks and they collapsed. It's coming here.
> 
> Our politicians actually think telling the federal reserve to print trillions of dollars and lending it to the US government is sound economic policy. Most intelligent people would call it a ponzi scheme which it is. It's complete insanity what's being called economic policy


Unfortunately, this is an apt description of our current situation, any errors or fallacy is simple semantics at most.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

IIRC your fed has monetized 40% of the USD debt........

It's over. I only hold USD now to trade forex in, not invest in. No USD securities or real property here.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

1776abe said:


> Well said. Americans are spoiled brats. I worked 10 an hour at one point in my life. I didn't rob and steal like the loser criminals in this country do. U want more per hour go train for a job that brings the business value over 10.
> 
> Unfortunately we are so far gone, big government, huge deficits, money printing ,Puerto Rico ,Greece type government now. America is done. debt to gdp will be 150 percent by end of year. When Greece hit 150 percent, their interest rates spiked to 50 percent within weeks and they collapsed. It's coming here.
> 
> Our politicians actually think telling the federal reserve to print trillions of dollars and lending it to the US government is sound economic policy. Most intelligent people would call it a ponzi scheme which it is. It's complete insanity what's being called economic policy


Unfortunately, this is an apt description of our current situation, any errors or fallacy is simple semantics at most.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> IIRC your fed has monetized 40% of the USD debt........
> 
> It's over. I only hold USD now to trade forex in, not invest in. No USD securities or real property here.


I have all my money in gold stocks now. When the shit hits the fan I will be able to sell some of my gold stocks and pay cash for a house for 70 percent off. I can't wait for mortgage rates to hit 8 percent. They have built so much housing in vegas the last 10 years I will have my pick of houses to choose from when everyone else is wiped out.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

1776abe said:


> I have all my money in gold stocks now. When the shit hits the fan I will be able to sell some of my gold stocks and pay cash for a house for 70 percent off. I can't wait for mortgage rates to hit 8 percent. They have built so much housing in vegas the last 10 years I will have my pick of houses to choose from when everyone else is wiped out.


I am building a Castle!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Once in a while one crosses paths with a stranger whose misfortune and despair should put to shame one's own state of self pity and self absorption.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1776abe said:


> I have all my money in gold stocks now. When the shit hits the fan I will be able to sell some of my gold stocks and pay cash for a house for 70 percent off.


NO YOU WON'T.

ALL YOUR MONEY? In the stock market?
Holey Moses.

When the shit hits the fan THERE WILL BE NO STOCK MARKET.
And if you can sell it, what will you get for it?
Pieces of paper with "In God We Trust" printed on it?
What's that gonna be worth?

You shouldn't have shares of ownership of a hole in the ground ... you should have ... GOLD.
...

Can I make a suggestion? ... read a book.
Read an economics book.

Better yet, read a history book.
Nice thing about history is that _it is not theory_. It has happened.
Start with the history of Europe from 1925 to 1945.

"I will just sell some stocks" .... LMAO

OMG

There is a LOT of people out there going to be very miserable.
I don't wanna see it -- but, I will I think.

"Just sell some stocks."
Wow


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Unless we have hyperinflation I will buy a house for peanuts in a couple years. I predict rates will spike with or without the Fed. The housing/stock market couldn't handle the fed raising rates to 2% a couple years ago. They had to reverse course after stocks tanked 20% and housing started tanking. This market will never be able to handle 6 percent or more mortgage rates. The whole thing will implode. I promise to post a picture of my house after I buy it from some smuck that had his money in cds or carvana


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1776abe said:


> U6nless we have hyperinflation I will buy a house for peanuts in a couple years. I predict rates will spike with or without the Fed.


I agree. And I have the same plans.
But you gotta have CASH to do that.

Think about it.
You gonna sell your stocks the day before 'the crash'? You won't.
You think you'll know when that 'day before' is? You won't.
You think the day your stocks go down 60% you'll be able to sell them? You won't.

Be liquid.
Do not rely on civilization: electricity is ALREADY a luxury where I live in California.

I hope I'm wrong -- but I am not relying on it.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Gold stocks won't crash. Stocks not commodity related will crash. Gold copper stocks will do amazing. Kraft, herseys... will do OK but tesla apple will collapse. 

my plan: Wait for crash in stocks and housing and then sell some of my gold stock AFTER housing has dropped in half. Until then I hold on to my gold stocks


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> NO YOU WON'T.
> 
> ALL YOUR MONEY? In the stock market?
> Holey Moses.
> ...


Or build a Castle


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Or build a Castle


A sand castle

..sand does well in a down turn right


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> A sand castle
> 
> ..sand does well in a down turn right


Till the tide comes in


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Till the tide comes in


There's always something


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

We are a big help to people in need, but its uber that's worked hard to drive a wedge in things.Showing the pax the rating we leave and gouging them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> We are a big help to people in need, but its uber that's worked hard to drive a wedge in things.Showing the pax the rating we leave and gouging them.


This is the community based attitude I love to see.... money will come later when you're homeless begging for it


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> There's always something


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I am building a Castle!


wow I knew that book on how to build medieval siege machines would come in handy .. .


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> I use to have to walk uphill to go to school both ways. Then I got a student loan.


..and started sliding down hill ever since. :roflmao:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Gold stocks won't crash


your entire plan is based on 'somebody' buying your stocks. That plan if Plan A, needs to be trashed and go to Plan B.....


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> ..and started sliding down hill ever since. :roflmao:


Just think if you're always at the bottom everything is always up from there. So who's winning now my friend?


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> your entire plan is based on 'somebody' buying your stocks. That plan if Plan A, needs to be trashed and go to Plan B.....


My investing plan now is very simple. I took a page from police detectives Investigating murders. Go where the evidence takes you. Don't let any biases cloud your judgement.

The evidence is clear that the inmates are running the asylum and they won't stop running up debt or printing money. If you think after 20 years of trillion dollar deficits that they are going to do the right thing and cut spending, balance the budget, raise interest rates to stop the inflation you are delusional. There is no evidence in the past that either party has the balls to do that. We are at 150% debt to gdp and no end in sight.

Gold stocks are a bargain here. Once gold really spikes to 3000 or 5000 who knows these stocks will triple.
the timing is impossible to predict so u buy and hold.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hellzbelz said:


> One of the pax I drove yesterday is raising 2 teenage daughters, and has other relatives living with them. She has MS and is only able to work for limited periods of time. She talked about how she wishes she could work more, but her MS does not allow her unfortunately. She referred to herself as a "lunch lady" at one of the local middle schools. There are 5 of them sharing one car, so she said they use Uber a lot. Another pax I had yesterday told me about her frustrations finding transportation. She goes every day to visit her son who is in the ICU in one of the area's hospitals. She told me that the day before she tried getting a ride from taxi services as well as Uber and it took her more than 2 hours. She left her son around 8:30 PM, no ride until after 10:30 PM. I felt so bad for her. She asked me if I would be able to pick her up last night, but I gently explained that I wouldn't still be driving that late. Apparently, the taxi services would not come to get her, as they felt it was too far for them to drive and not worth their time. She offered to pay them 1 week in advance, round trip, scheduled times, with additional tips. They still refused.


If she is way out in the suburbs it can happen for sure.

there's several suburbs that have such a small amount of business for us in Orlandothat it's just basically zero.

let's assume her ride is under $20,

If she is 20-25 minutes outside the "busy" areas that's easily 45 minute round trip out to the middle of nowhere to drive her. Now if she is only going a few minutes down the road there's very little chance of her fare being worth it.

If I was gambling an hours worth of taxi rental on her fare... that car costs me like $7.60 an hour plus gasoline.

Any fare from that far away that's under $10 is automatically not worth chasing.

and there's also the very real risk of going out to the suburbs for a no-show. And cabs don't get paid for no-shows.

if I went 20 minutes out into the no-business suburbs and got a no-show i would be out 45-50 minutes. In terms of taxi rental i would be out about $5.00, i would also be out gas.

Grand total accepting a taxi fare way out in the suburbs is a huge gamble.

In Orlando-ish The worst parts of town to get a taxi arnt the worst neighborhoods. It's the suburbs farthest from Disney world.

It sure sucks for the people who live out there, but I for the first 5 years I lived here in Orlando-ish I didn't even know I was in the cab companies dispatch area. I never would have dreamed I was. Wasn't until I started driving for the cab company I found out I was.

Crime hills? 20-25 minutes.
My neighborhood? An hour..
the really nice suburbs? Multiple hours...


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Syn said:


> I love when you Americans complain how life is hard. Try living in the eastern Europe and surviving off $50/month with no government assistance and then tell me how life is so hard.


It's largely because most non-traveled Americans have no idea what hard is. Very sad indeed.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Luxury! Those drivers were lucky!
> 
> We used to wake up each mornin' and we had to lick the road clean before starting' the shift!
> 
> .


Concrete or asphalt road?


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If she is way out in the suburbs it can happen for sure.
> 
> there's several suburbs that have such a small amount of business for us in Orlandothat it's just basically zero.
> 
> ...


She wasn't that far away. Round trip would have been less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hellzbelz said:


> She wasn't that far away. Round trip would have been less than 30 minutes.


Far away from where?

Where _uber_ business is good or where _taxi_ business is good?

These two are not the same thing.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Syn said:


> That's how much I was making in the mid 1990s living in Croatia.


Yeah, but nearly every women under the age of 50 looks like a super model there. You've got to embrace the positive!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1776abe said:


> Gold stocks won't crash. Stocks not commodity related will crash. Gold copper stocks will do amazing. Kraft, herseys... will do OK but tesla apple will collapse.
> 
> my plan: Wait for crash in stocks and housing and then sell some of my gold stock AFTER housing has dropped in half. Until then I hold on to my gold stocks


Please, read a book.

High school Econ 101.
European history 1925 - 1945

I recommend:








available used on Amazon for under $8.

And,









the last three chapters are relevant and a good summary of what we're talking about.

For extra credit, (and fun) read "The Great Gatsby" by Fitzgerald and "Atlas Shrugged" by Ayn Rynd.

It shouldn't take you more than four or five hours to pull out the info you need from the Econ and History book. It may save you a lot of pain in the future.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Please, read a book.
> 
> High school Econ 101.
> European history 1925 - 1945
> ...


But, but, STONKS! GME! r/traders!!


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I dropped off a woman in her upper 50's who is blind and raising two teenage daughters. On of those daughters has down syndrome.


Yep there's always somebody worse off &#128532;


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Far away from where?
> 
> Where _uber_ business is good or where _taxi_ business is good?
> 
> These two are not the same thing.


I was only referring to the taxi service that she was trying to obtain, which refused her. This person was only a few miles away (approx. 5 minutes) where he "sits" waiting for trips. She was only 8 minutes from the hospital in the other direction. He just didn't feel like doing it, she was upset about it, and I understand why.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Hellzbelz said:


> I was only referring to the taxi service that she was trying to obtain, which refused her. This person was only a few miles away (approx. 5 minutes) where he "sits" waiting for trips. She was only 8 minutes from the hospital in the other direction. He just didn't feel like doing it, she was upset about it, and I understand why.


Perhaps he / she knew there was a great fare coming When I know the meeting is about to end, there is no way I am taking a $7 fare before the $120 AP fare that is about to be ordered.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Perhaps he / she knew there was a great fare coming When I know the meeting is about to end, there is no way I am taking a $7 fare before the $120 AP fare that is about to be ordered.


I get that, I do! I don't know what situation this person was in that refused her, I would do the same as you. I was just empathetic to her ordeal because of her son is all. The only information I had was what she told me, so obviously, there could have been some omissions from her story. :thumbup:


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I dropped off a woman in her upper 50's who is blind and raising two teenage daughters. On of those daughters has down syndrome.


Maybe she shouldn't have reproduced? Perhaps she was blind to the consequences.

Society is still going to hell and people are still starving to death all across the world, but let's drop everything and feel bad because one defect raised another defect. Life is probably relatively easy if this is the biggest problem you can find.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberApfel said:


> Maybe she shouldn't have reproduced? Perhaps she was blind to the consequences.
> 
> Society is still going to hell and people are still starving to death all across the world, but let's drop everything and feel bad because one defect raised another defect. Life is probably relatively easy if this is the biggest problem you can find.


The only defect is see is your lack of compassion.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> The only defect is see is your lack of compassion.


It's easy to pretend you're 'compassionate'. It's easy to be 'liberal' and be about 'peace', 'love thy neighbor', etc. It's easy to ignore the consequences of your actions. It's easy to pretend you're 'holier than thou'. What's difficult is actually solving problems. Ultimately, what have you done to help her besides crying about how it made you feel bad?


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

UberApfel said:


> It's easy to pretend you're 'compassionate'. It's easy to be 'liberal' and be about 'peace', 'love thy neighbor', etc. It's easy to ignore the consequences of your actions. It's easy to pretend you're 'holier than thou'. What's difficult is actually solving problems. Ultimately, what have you done to help her besides crying about how it made you feel bad?


Keep digging......


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I love it when newbies argue.

It's kind of like a Kindergarten food fight.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Bet she doesn't complain half as much as you do.


well, it's not like your posts here are sunshine and rainbows, right¿

And, really, is complaining about the full time complainers here, really complaining if you only post the flip side of the coin?

Really.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

1776abe said:


> Gold stocks won't crash.


From where I sit, @UberBastid is right. You're engaging in wishful thinking if you believe that gold stocks (I assume you mean mining companies) won't crater along with the rest of the stock market.

Yes, gold is a store of value. But if you look at what happens to the price of gold in a recession, you'll see that it drops somewhere between 1/3 and 1/2. The companies that mine it do even worse than that.

Youre counting on either

a.) the price of gold won't drop, which is just not true
or
b.) you'll be able to sell before it does.

Neither of those alternatives is likely to be successful. Do I want to buy a house when everything effing craters and the prices turn to s***? You bet your sweet a** I do!

But if that's your plan (and it IS mine) you'd better be in cash before everything hits the fan. Cash, as in CDs, bank accounts, and/or money market funds.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

You


Christinebitg said:


> From where I sit, @UberBastid is right. You're engaging in wishful thinking if you believe that gold stocks (I assume you mean mining companies) won't crater along with the rest of the stock market.
> 
> Yes, gold is a store of value. But if you look at what happens to the price of gold in a recession, you'll see that it drops somewhere between 1/3 and 1/2. The companies that mine it do even worse than that.
> 
> ...


Your statement referring to a recession and gold isn't accurate now because they have never printed this much money in American history.

In 2008 when the economy collapsed gold tanked but the fed balance sheet was 1 trillion. When they started printing money after that to prop up the bubble, gold went to 1900. It then went back down when the market thought QE ended. It didn't. It's now back with a vengeance. The fed balance sheet is over 8 trillion now on the way to 10 trillion by december. These inmates are dumb as he'll. They know nothing about economics. I saw the Jerome Powell interview on 60 minutes. I cringed at how dumb and clueless he is. I feel more confident than ever.

Anyone that isn't all in on gold is a idiot. Cash is trash. I don't need any of those economic books to tell me when a arm of government prints trillion of dollars to lend to said government so they can give it to citizens and corrupt state governments to spend isnt going to end well.its called a ponzi scheme.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

1776abe said:


> You
> 
> Your statement referring to a recession and gold isn't accurate now because they have never printed this much money in American history.
> 
> ...


How do you feel about Bitcoin?


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> How do you feel about Bitcoin?


I think it's a bubble but I've been saying that since 3k so what do I know. I rather have bitcoin than Venezuelan paper currency but I rather have gold than bitcoin. I can sleep at night knowing that gold has held its value for thousands of years. Bitcoin has no such track record.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

1776abe said:


> Anyone that isn't all in on gold is a idiot.


If you follow your plan, you are in for a rude awakening. Buying Gold mining shares is not buying Gold.

Don't expect a call from Warren Buffett or Charlie Monger anytime soon.
.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

1776abe said:


> I think it's a bubble but I've been saying that since 3k so what do I know. I rather have bitcoin than Venezuelan paper currency but I rather have gold than bitcoin.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> If you follow your plan, you are in for a rude awakening. Buying Gold mining shares is not buying Gold.
> 
> Don't expect a call from Warren Buffett or Charlie Monger anytime soon.
> .


Sure I could buy physical gold which is more secure than a blue chip miner but I also have to stress out whenever I go on vacation or leave my house that someone will break in and steal my gold. I'm not putting it in a safety deposit box. Look at all the looting and riots around the country. They could loot a bank in seconds like they do a Walgreens.

I have 150k in gold miners. I can sleep at night knowing there is zero chance someone will steal those shares. I can't buy 150k in gold coins and leave my house without worrying. I'm going to new york next month. U think my vacation will be fun if I have 150k in coins hidden in my apartment.

I am just looking at worst and best case scenarios for me. I respect your opinion that physical gold is better than miners and I pretty much agree but miners pay a dividend and my shares can't be stolen. Don't think I haven't thought all this out.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Sure I could buy physical gold which is more secure than a blue chip miner but I also have to stress out whenever I go on vacation or leave my house that someone will break in and steal my gold. I'm not putting it in a safety deposit box. Look at all the looting and riots around the country. They could loot a bank in seconds like they do a Walgreens. I have 150k in gold miners. I can sleep at night knowing there is zero chance someone will steal that out of my room


A brick of gold weighs around 24 pounds. Your paper weighs less than a pound and can be rolled up an put in a pocket.

I don't know that you have thought this through completely, but you do you boo.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

1776abe said:


> I respect your opinion that physical gold is better than miners and I pretty much agree but miners pay a dividend and my shares can't be stolen.
> Don't think I haven't thought all this out.


OK... well, what can I say? In your own mind you have a rolled gold solution.

Just out of interest, what mining stocks do you personally hold or have an interest in which pay a dividend? And why would you believe the dividend yield you may be receiving is a panacea to any violent market fluctuations due to external market forces? And do you realise dividends can cease at a moments notice?

In regard to your shares being stolen, in the strictest sense that may be correct, but they can certainly be stolen by stealth through placements and dilutions.
.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> A brick of gold weighs around 24 pounds. Your paper weighs less than a pound and can be rolled up an put in a pocket.
> 
> I don't know that you have thought this through completely, but you do you boo.


Don't worry my friend. This will all play out soon and we will see if I'm right or you will tell me I told you so. I got no problem with your skepticism. I'm just doing what I think is best in this crazy Frankenstein economy we have now where 8 trillion dollar debt in 4 years is considered fine



Who is John Galt? said:


> OK... well, what can I say? In your own mind you have a rolled gold solution.
> 
> Just out of interest, what mining stocks do you personally hold or have an interest in which pay a dividend? And why would you believe the dividend yield you may be receiving is a panacea to any violent market fluctuations due to external market forces?
> 
> ...


I have 50 percent in GDX 25 percent in Newmont Mining and 25 percent in Barrick Gold. 2 largest gold miners in the world and the top 10 or more gold miners in a etf.im set and am all in. If my 4 kings get beat by four aces than so be it but I'm comfortable with my 4 kings


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Don't worry my friend. This will all play out soon and we will see if I'm right or you will tell me I told you so. I got no problem with your skepticism. I'm just doing what I think is best in this crazy Frankenstein economy we have now where 8 trillion dollar deficits a year is considered fine
> 
> 
> I have 50 percent in GDX etf 25 percent in Newmont Mining and 25 percent in Barrick Gold. 2 largest gold miners in the world and the top 10 or more gold miners in a etf.


Speaking of crazy, did you know I am building a castle?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

1776abe said:


> I have 50 percent in GDX 25 percent in Newmont Mining and 25 percent in Barrick Gold. 2 largest gold miners in the world and the top 10 or more gold miners in a etf.


They are good companies. Unfortunately, they all produce and are exposed to the same product. The first rule of investing - something about all your eggs in one basket - comes to mind.

That is not even speculating, it is gambling. Nonetheless, as you say - "Don't think I haven't thought all this out."

Good luck.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Eggs in one basket. Tell that to the people in Zimbabwe Venezuela Argentina and Germany pre Hitler that held all their money in cash. Don't think it can't happen here. What I'm doing is a calculated risk I'm not putting it all on red or black and praying it hits. This country is a freaking mess now. To not protect yourself from these crazies running things is foolish. Gold mining stocks vs biden kamala Pelosi and the federal reserve. I like my chances in this fight


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

1776abe said:


> What I'm doing is a calculated risk I'm not putting it all on red or black and praying it hits.


No you are putting it all into gold stocks, and for some reason you think they are sequestered from the forces of the market in general. Have you looked back and seen how gold stocks performed in previous market corrections / meltdowns?

With imminent 'issues of difference' between the US and China, are you aware that China produces more than twice the amount of gold that the US does? More than Australia and the US combined. Have you considered how China may manipulate the price of gold?

Good luck.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 589151


Any circulated currency that ha a 100,000,000 denomination should be forced to put Dr. Evil on said note.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> No you are putting it all into gold stocks, and for some reason you think they are sequestered from the forces of the market in general. Have you looked back and seen how gold stocks performed in previous market corrections / meltdowns?
> 
> With imminent 'issues of difference' between the US and China, are you aware that China produces more than twice the amount of gold that the US does? More than Australia and the US combined. Have you considered how China may manipulate the price of gold?
> 
> Good luck.


I already said in another post how this will be different than past recessions because the fed never printed 10 trillion dollars. What part of that don't u understand.

This isn't about gold this is about printing money with no end in sight. What part of this don't u understand. This has nothing to do with china's gold mining. When the dollar starts to collapse from all the trillions in printing, China will take all the dollars they have been getting for their products and buying everything up that isn't nailed down before the dollar loses even more purchasing power. This will be ugly.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

1776abe said:


> Sure I could buy physical gold which is more secure than a blue chip miner but I also have to stress out whenever I go on vacation or leave my house that someone will break in and steal my gold. I'm not putting it in a safety deposit box. Look at all the looting and riots around the country. They could loot a bank in seconds like they do a Walgreens.
> 
> I have 150k in gold miners. I can sleep at night knowing there is zero chance someone will steal those shares. I can't buy 150k in gold coins and leave my house without worrying. I'm going to new york next month. U think my vacation will be fun if I have 150k in coins hidden in my apartment.
> 
> I am just looking at worst and best case scenarios for me. I respect your opinion that physical gold is better than miners and I pretty much agree but miners pay a dividend and my shares can't be stolen. Don't think I haven't thought all this out.


That's less than 5 lbs. of physical gold.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

somedriverguy said:


> That's less than 5 lbs. of physical gold.


It's 5 pounds of physical gold but all my net worth if someone stole that 5 pounds.

Also, if things got really really bad here, I can't take that gold on a airplane to a financially more sound country like Switzerland or Singapore without declaring it. They would confiscate my gold so fast even if I was honest. I can take my gold stocks to Switzerland no problem. It comes with a atm debit card. Lol. It's the one advantage of gold stocks vs physical gold.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

1776abe said:


> It's 5 pounds of physical gold but all my net worth if someone stole that 5 pounds.
> 
> Also, if things got really really bad here, I can't take that gold on a airplane to a financially more sound country like Switzerland or Singapore without declaring it. They would confiscate my gold so fast even if I was honest. I can take my gold stocks to Switzerland no problem. It comes with a atm debit card. Lol its the one benefit of gold stocks vs physical gold.


If the US Gov't collapses, your STOCKS aren't worth the paper they are printed on. If you want to believe in stocks you need to buy them in different countries backed by different authorities if you believe that the government is no good.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

It depends who takes over. If aoc or Bernie sanders type takes over I'm doomed. You are not wrong. They could in theory tax gold miners 100 percent which would destroy the value of my American gold stocks.. if Canada did the same I am in trouble.We will see how it plays out. I have thought of what you said but I think it's the least likely to happen. I told you I thought of all worst and best case scenarios and decided on what I did.

Will I be wrong. Only time will tell and we don't have much of that left. Bottom line is there are pros and cons to all ways of investing in gold. I just decided on this route.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

1776abe said:


> I already said in another post how this will be different than past recessions because the fed never printed 10 trillion dollars. What part of that don't u understand.
> 
> This isn't about gold this is about printing money with no end in sight. What part of this don't u understand. This has nothing to do with china's gold mining. When the dollar starts to collapse from all the trillions in printing, China will take all the dollars they have been getting for their products and buying everything up that isn't nailed down before the dollar loses even more purchasing power. This will be ugly.


What part don't I understand? Ummmm ...have you ever had a situation where your stocks, be they gold or otherwise, have been suspended from trading? It can happen tomorrow.

Have you ever held stocks of supposed top notch companies that have ended up being less than worthless and you can't sell them? Enron, PanAm, Woolworth, Kodak, Texaco, Bear Stearns, Lehman Bros et al?

Of course you haven't. Because in your own mind you feel you have exceptional insight, but your very presence here proves you don't.

Good luck &#128077;


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Sure I have. Remember Enron quite well. Pan am went bankrupt. My dad owned the stock. Know it quite well.you apparently have some kind of insight that goes against the laws of math and science. You should share your investing expertise on how to play this. I’m dying to hear it. Please give me your investing expertise where there is no risk and you have every base covered for the future thats coming. I will be laughing all the way to the bank and you will be driving for 1.10 a mile


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

1776abe said:


> you apparently have some kind of insight that goes against the laws of math and science.


LOL

I like your sense of humour. &#129315;

For someone who is is investing in one select asset class, in little more than one country in one market, all I can offer you is good luck. &#128077;

... you're going to need it.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

What I would give to even have enough to invest in anything at all. My largest investment is gas to keep the car moving right now.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Hellzbelz said:


> What I would give to even have enough to invest in anything at all. My largest investment is gas to keep the car moving right now.


U can invest in a used chevy bolt for 15 to 17k. Use it for uber and it will go up in value as gas prices hit 4 and 5 a gallon. Mine has gone up in the last year. I'm now driving for free. Start there. A electric car in a inflationary environment is a great asset to have.. a win win especially if it makes money for u with uber.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

1776abe said:


> Your statement referring to a recession and gold isn't accurate now because they have never printed this much money in American history.


There is one sure to ruin in this scenario. It consists of believing that "This time it's different!"

Yes, I know the government is printing shit tons of money. But I assure you, that has happened many times before. It happened in the late 1970s. I had an adjustable rate mortgage that _started_ at 14.5%.



1776abe said:


> Anyone that isn't all in on gold is a idiot. Cash is trash. I don't need any of those economic books


You will learn. And unfortunately, I think you're going to learn the hard way.

Yes, cash is challenged right now. The best you can do on a bank account is 0.5% interest. Which is less than the rate of inflation, no matter how you measure it.

But trust me, if you go "all in" on gold, you'll lose out. And as


Who is John Galt? said:


> Buying Gold mining shares is not buying Gold.


said, if you're in gold mining companies, you'll have your butt handed to you.

Because when the price of gold drops by 1/3, their profits go to *zero*. They have some fixed costs that don't go away.

And just as an oh-by-the-way, I worked for a subsidiary of Newmont Mining Company from 1979 to 1982. When they laid me off.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> There is one sure to ruin in this scenario. It consists of believing that "This time it's different!"
> 
> Yes, I know the government is printing shit tons of money. But I assure you, that has happened many times before. It happened in the late 1970s. I had an adjustable rate mortgage that _started_ at 14.5%.
> 
> ...


Yes exactly. The reason your mortgage rate was 14 percent is because Paul Volcker raised rates by double digits to stop the double digit inflation that came from the 70s. He got ahead of inflation with those rates and killed the inflation.

If the federal reserve tried that today with 30 trillion in debt and a housing market built on 2.5 percent mortgage rates everything would collapse and the government would have to default on the 30 trillion. 10% on 30 trillion is 3 trillion in interest alone. When inflation hits 5 or 10 percent what is their plan. Raise rates to 10 percent. Ain't happening. They don't have the guts. Hence why I'm in gold because they will let inflation run crazy and make a bunch of excuses.

The PPI Friday was 4 percent yoy and the cpi yesterday was over 2.5 percent yoy. BUT the monthly increase was .6 percent.if we continue at .6 every month until December than we are at at least 5 percent inflation for the year. U stay in cash and I'll stay in gold. Gold will not go down like you say and cause their profits to disappear. The opposite will happen. Gold is going to 3k or more and their profits will skyrocket. U have it backwards.

U have a president who just announced he wants to pay future illegals in other countries to not come here illegally. We are now being held hostage by illegals from other countries. This whole thing is nuts. You have faith in these people. U guys are blind as is most of the country


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stocks in gold mines are pieces of paper indicating that you own a share of a company that mines gold.
You own no gold.
Shares of Ford Motor Co indicate that you own shares of a company that makes and sells cars, you don't own a car.

Offer an old silver quarter for a loaf of bread you'll probably make a deal.
Offer a share of a silver mine in Australia ... maybe not so much.

My 'savings' consists of about 50% US cash in $20 or smaller denominations, about 30% silver in junk coin and 10 oz or smaller bullion, and about 10% gold in 1 oz Canadian Maple Leaf.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

1776abe said:


> You have faith in these people.


I have no such thing. You are lumping me in with a lot of other people who do not resemble me at all.


----------

